
How-To Become a Better Software Architect - maverickeye
https://github.com/justinamiller/SoftwareArchitect
======
maverickeye
[https://github.com/justinamiller/Coding-
Standards](https://github.com/justinamiller/Coding-Standards) a good topic on
coding standards.

------
maverickeye
Depends on the culture of the organization, there has to be someone(s) who
owns the blueprints and are creating a foundation for IT alignment within
business execution.

